# Things To Do Near Bella Vista, Ark.



## dreamin (Jun 27, 2008)

We will be staying at Escapes at Bella Vista from July 5-12.  There are 4 of us - 2 couples in their mid-50's - and this is our first time at Bella Vista.  Looking for suggestions/recommendations on things we must see and do while in the area.  We like to be active during our holidays and are bringing our bicycles with us.  Any bike trails nearby?  We also like to hike and canoe.  We plan to do some shopping and take day trips.  We've been to Branson and Hot Springs 3 years ago.  We'll probably drive to Branson one day and to Eureka Springs another day to see the Passion Play again.  We like to be busy during the day and then return to the resort for the evening for a nice barbecue and glass of wine.  But we would also like to dine out 1 or 2 evenings if anyone has suggestions on restaurants that serve good local food.  Lots of questions!  Hoping someone familiar with the area can share their knowledge/experiences.


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 27, 2008)

This is a great question...  I believe the Escapes! system is one of the best kept secrets in the timeshare world...  

I also own a unit there that I'll be using for the first time in October.  So I'll be curious on the responses.

I've heard the golf is nice and very reasonably priced, with several courses to choose.

From the reviews I've read, the condos are excellent and not so great on the activities provided.  However, that seems to be how all the Escapes! resorts are laid out, which is perfectly fine for us right now.

Have a wonderful trip!  If you have time afterwards, let us know what you liked about it.


----------



## cjareed (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi - I can probably help with any of your questions. We retired and moved to Bella Vista Village 9+ years ago.  We have used RCI Extra vacations for friends to stay in the older units. I have not been in the newer Bella Vista Escape units.  We had a second home at Hot Springs Village (this is another Escapes) for 3 years before our retirement. 

One of the best places to start is at the link below.

http://www.bellavistapoa.com

This is our local website.  It will have the golf, lake, walking trail, tennis, restaurant, etc. information.

The area has really expanded in the last 4 years and we have just about everything every large city now has within 45 minutes of the village. 

Besides the local golf restaurants at the local club houses, for more fine dining you might try Black Board Cafe -- it is located in the Dairy Queen shopping center.

Kingsdale grill -- located on right by the golf courses and Escapes units has breakfast, lunch and dinner.  Every Friday night there is 3 piece catfish dinner for $4.95 or 5 pieces for $6.95 -- Pitchers of beer are $6   

For Sunday brunch head toward to the Metfield club house  - The $8.65 buffet features biscuits and gravy, scrambled eggs, bacon, sausage, ham, hash browns, Belgian waffles, rolls, juice, fresh fruit, made to order omelets, coffee and tea.  

Also at Metfield club house is the Tuesday Taco night 75 cent tacos. 

The only thing about our local clubhouse restaurants is that you need to watch the closing times.  Remember we are mostly retired and don't have to wait to get off from work to go out and play; therefore, most of them close at 7 or 8 PM.

For great informal waterfront dining you can head to Loch Lomand Marina and clubhouse -- this is just a couple of blocks from my house. There are boat rentals on this lake.  

For canoe rentals I would head north (less than 30 miles) from Bella Vista either to Noel or Pineville, Missouri -- there are lots of billboards with signs to place to river canoe on Hwy 71 North.

For bike trails, look at Lake Bella Vista. We have another walking trail at Tanyard Creek (this one has a waterfall).


Just south is Rogers, Ark and there is a wonderful new lifestyles shopping center "Pinnacle Hills Mall" -- fantasic shopping.

Ok, I could go on but need more specific questions.  Feel free to ask away.  I am going to be in and out the next few days, my sister is having surgery. So, I might not answer for several hours. 

Cannot wait to have you visit our area -- every day I have to remind my self "I live at a resort !"

CJ


----------



## Happytravels (Jul 6, 2008)

*Great place*

I started visiting Bella Vista about 7 years or more ago.  We bought a resale at the Escapes older units (looked for over three years for one).  We love them and love the layout.  We did tour the newer ones but just didn't like them as much.  

WE TOO WOULD LIKE TO RETIRE TO THIS AREA.  We are looking to purchase some land there in the next few years.  With retirement more then 20 plus years away I want to get in on the ground floor.....   

We could be neighbors!!!!!

There are some pictures of the older units in the link below..


----------



## andy2356 (Jul 7, 2008)

dreamin said:


> We will be staying at Escapes at Bella Vista from July 5-12.  There are 4 of us - 2 couples in their mid-50's - and this is our first time at Bella Vista.  Looking for suggestions/recommendations on things we must see and do while in the area.  We like to be active during our holidays and are bringing our bicycles with us.  Any bike trails nearby?  We also like to hike and canoe.  We plan to do some shopping and take day trips.  We've been to Branson and Hot Springs 3 years ago.  We'll probably drive to Branson one day and to Eureka Springs another day to see the Passion Play again.  We like to be busy during the day and then return to the resort for the evening for a nice barbecue and glass of wine.  But we would also like to dine out 1 or 2 evenings if anyone has suggestions on restaurants that serve good local food.  Lots of questions!  Hoping someone familiar with the area can share their knowledge/experiences.



While golf is a major activity at Bella Vista, there are also lakes and hiking trails (not sure if you can bike on the hiking trails).  There is a smaller pool for guests at the Escapes condos and a large pool nearby which is available on a fee basis.  You are minutes away from restaurants and shopping in the Rogers-Bentonville area with almost any restaurant you could want.  As mentioned the Blackboards restaurant in BV is very nice.   And as mentioned in another post, the restaurants in BV per se are good and resonably priced.  Just go early!

We own at the newer units (The Greens II) but have also stayed at the older units (The Greens).  We like both, different features in each.  It is a quiet, relaxing place, but not far from lots do do.  We have also stayed in the Escapes units at Branson and Hot Springs Village.  I don't believe you will be disappointed!


----------



## dreamin (Aug 18, 2008)

*Bella Vista Feedback*

Thanks for all the useful information.  We enjoyed our relaxing week in Bella Vista.  The first night we ate at a Mexican restaurant in Bella Vista next to Allan's food market.  The food was reasonably priced but horrible.  I didn't think it was possible to ruin enchiladas but they did!  After that, we picked up a lot of groceries and made our own meals in our timeshare or had picnic lunches.  The weather was a bit disappointing as 3 of the 7 days were cloudy with showers.  As a result, we didn't do the active things we had planned (no canoeing and no golf).  We did go bike riding around Bella Vista Lake - a nice paved trail but short.  At the end of the trail is an American Legion war veteran memorial with an interesting description of each of the wars the USA have been involved in.  We did several day trips - Eureka Springs to see the Passion Play (highly recommended) and to tour around the historic town; Branson to do some outlet shopping (had dinner at the Fish House restaurant in Branson Landing - also recommended for a reasonably priced very good dinner); Bentonville to tour the Walmart museum which was a pleasant surprise as it was far more interesting than we had expected; Altus to go on wine tours (very good reasonable priced wine) and to see the old church (but it was closed).  We ended up doing a lot of driving because we found there wasn't much to see and do right in the Bella Vista area.  Although the shopping was fantastic in that area!  My girlfriend and I did our bit to support the local economy!  We were somewhat disappointed in the Escapes timeshare unit.  The size and layout was similar to the Escapes unit we had stayed at in Hot Springs but it wasn't as clean and was more worn.  It met our needs but I would not rate it a Gold Crown.  The pool was very small and not very clean.  The mattresses were extremely hard (similar to Mexico!) and we had to go out and purchase a foam pad.  The sheets were so threadbare that I was afraid they would tear.  And our biggest complaint was the ants in the kitchen.  I have never seen so many tiny ants.  We put all our food in the fridge or freezer.  I contacted the Maintenance Dept. and all they did was provide us with 2 cans of bug spray.  I was reluctant to spray the kitchen counters with chemicals but we had no choice.  We thought we got rid of them but they just moved to the dishwasher.  I have never had ants in my house so I was shocked at the nonchalant attitude they had about bugs in their units.  Maybe this is common in Arkansas???  Overall, we enjoyed our holiday and the people of Arkansas were very friendly, but I would not return to Escapes at Bella Vista Village.


----------

